# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Green Mandarin

## Gary R

When looking in my sump last night I saw this little guy IMG_0576.jpg

My Green Mandarin which I put in there over a year and a half ago as the food in the main tank at the time looked like it was not enough to keep him going.
He did lose a lot of weight so I ended up catching him and putting him in there .....
I did not see him for months and thought he had died until about 6 months ago I saw him on the size of the skimmer eating away  :lol: 

Tried now a couple of time to catch him to put him back in the main tank but he is to fast and keeps hiding under all the rubble in the over part of the sump......me thinks he likes it were he is  :pmsl:

----------


## lost

you have as much chance of catching that as I have my yellow tail damsel  :lol:

----------

*Gary R* (07-04-2014)

----------

